
Show HN: Alaska Bunch – create a poll, pick an audience, collect response data - carleverett
http://alaskabunch.com/index.html
======
carleverett
Hi HN,

A friend and I made this tool as a way to help logo designers pick between
their design iterations, but it happens to be a pretty cheap polling tool that
collects good data for lots of purposes.

Try it out and let me know what you think. I'm happy to give you a code for a
free poll - just shoot me an email.

